# Chili Relleno



## powerplantop (Sep 21, 2014)

For the Sauce
4 Dried Chile Arbol
2 Cloves Garlic 
1/2 of a small onion
4 Roma tomatoes
Blister all ingredients on a pan
Soak the chilies in water until they become soft
Put all of the ingredients in a blender and blend with: 
1 Tablespoon tomato paste (helps thicken and keep it red)
1/2 teaspoon Mexican oregano 
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 cup water
Strain sauce thru a sieve 

Put sauce on a low burner until ready to use 
Test for salt just before using

For the Peppers
Blister the Poblano peppers with a broiler (or over fire)
Peel the peppers and remove the seeds.
Whip 4 egg whites and a pinch of salt until stiff peaks form
Cut in 4 egg yolks
Stuff with Oaxaca cheese.
Dust with flour
Coat with egg misture
Fry in a 1/4 inch of oil
While frying the first side spoon hot oil over the other side to set the egg mixture (makes it easier to turn).
When brown on both sides remove from oil and put on paper towel
Add sauce to plate 
Put the pepper on top of the sauce



Chili Relleno by powerplantop, on Flickr


----------



## buckytom (Sep 21, 2014)

looks good, ppo.

what does "blister on a pan" mean for the sauce? how do you blister dried chilis, garlic, and onions?


----------



## powerplantop (Sep 21, 2014)

buckytom said:


> looks good, ppo.
> 
> what does "blister on a pan" mean for the sauce? how do you blister dried chilis, garlic, and onions?



Put them on a hot pan until they get black spots all around.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 21, 2014)

I don't know about the dried chiles, but the rest of the ingredients can be cooked in a dry pan till they're blistered and browned. I do that for some salsa recipes. I wonder if the chiles should be soaking while the rest are being blistered.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 21, 2014)

i guess the pan has to be screaming hot and you have to keep them moving or they'll just burn?


----------



## powerplantop (Sep 21, 2014)

buckytom said:


> i guess the pan has to be screaming hot and you have to keep them moving or they'll just burn?



Just has to be hot, it is best to move them around a bit and keep changing contact sides.


----------



## powerplantop (Sep 21, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> I don't know about the dried chiles, but the rest of the ingredients can be cooked in a dry pan till they're blistered and browned. I do that for some salsa recipes. I wonder if the chiles should be soaking while the rest are being blistered.



Same with the dried chiles.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 21, 2014)

thanks gg and ppo. i've never tried that technique before.

well, not intentionally.


----------



## powerplantop (Sep 21, 2014)

buckytom said:


> thanks gg and ppo. i've never tried that technique before.
> 
> well, not intentionally.



That is how blackened fish was discovered.....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 21, 2014)

Love chili rellano....


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 21, 2014)

My two little Poblano plants yielded me 10 beautiful peppers.  I blistered them in the toaster oven on "broil", peeled, and then vac froze them.

Chiles Rellenos, here we come!  Thanks PPO!


----------



## powerplantop (Sep 22, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> My two little Poblano plants yielded me 10 beautiful peppers.  I blistered them in the toaster oven on "broil", peeled, and then vac froze them.
> 
> Chiles Rellenos, here we come!  Thanks PPO!



Your welcome.

I have never tried growing them, need to try it sometime.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Sep 25, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> My two little Poblano plants yielded me 10 beautiful peppers.  I blistered them in the toaster oven on "broil", peeled, and then vac froze them.
> 
> Chiles Rellenos, here we come!  Thanks PPO!



I also planted two Pablamo pepper plants last spring.
Mine are almost 5' tall.  Loaded with peppers.
I have been picking them off since late August. 
Since i have never made a traditional releno, I just have been stuffing them like i would do a regular stuffed pepper. Italian/American style I guess would be the best way to describe it.

I will get some of that cheese and make some real ones.
I had no idea the egg coating was whipped to stiff peaks.  But I also always wondered how they made it with an egg fry coating.
I see now how eggs alone can be the coating.  Thanks OP!


----------



## powerplantop (Sep 25, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> I also planted two Pablamo pepper plants last spring.
> Mine are almost 5' tall.  Loaded with peppers.
> I have been picking them off since late August.
> Since i have never made a traditional releno, I just have been stuffing them like i would do a regular stuffed pepper. Italian/American style I guess would be the best way to describe it.
> ...



First time someone told me I did not believe them. One note is this batter soakes up oil like a sponge. To avoid that cook them in a non stick pan with just a little oil.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Sep 26, 2014)

powerplantop said:


> First time someone told me I did not believe them. One note is this batter soakes up oil like a sponge. To avoid that cook them in a non stick pan with just a little oil.



So do not deep fry. Saute in oil?


----------



## powerplantop (Sep 26, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> So do not deep fry. Saute in oil?



Yes, put a little oil in a no stick pan cook one side. Remove pepper add a little oil, swirl and return the pepper. This way the batter only soaks up a little oil. But I do prefer them fried.


----------



## medtran49 (Sep 26, 2014)

We did some that were baked years and years ago, it was a really thick whipped egg white batter that you spooned over the tops of the chilies and then baked them.  Wasn't as good as fried always is but wasn't greasy and wasn't anywhere as bad for you either.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Sep 27, 2014)

So deep frying is okay as long as you don't mind the extra grease?

How do you keep the cheese from leaking out during frying?
Do you serve with a sauce?
Chili sauce?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 27, 2014)

Colorado Sauce


----------



## powerplantop (Sep 27, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> So deep frying is okay as long as you don't mind the extra grease?



Yes



> How do you keep the cheese from leaking out during frying?



Just fold over the pepper, coat in batter and cook. It does not take long to cook.



> Do you serve with a sauce?
> Chili sauce?



Sauce is listed fist in the recipe.


----------

